# Sport trac w/ v plow and wings



## dhow (Dec 12, 2013)

Finished install of utv plow, plow light kit ,wing kit


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Have any more Pics?

how much did that setup run you?

how hard to get it mounted up?

looks great!


----------



## dhow (Dec 12, 2013)

sublime68charge;1686782 said:


> Have any more Pics?
> 
> how much did that setup run you?
> how hard to get it mounted uplooks great!


 Hi I have all pics from my fabrication to fishish. Cost around 4 grand (v plow priceless). The fab work took some time


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

looks like a great little driveway rig.
could you post up more pictures of the mounting setup?


----------



## dhow (Dec 12, 2013)

I did go to jeep forum and look for jeep with v plow 2nd page


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

dhow;1685957 said:


> Finished install of utv plow, plow light kit ,wing kit


Did you buy or fab the wings? Setup looks great! How's it holding up?


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

looks HEAVY for the sporttrac. I will assume it is for a UTV


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

How are you setup for hand controls? Wireless?


----------

